# HS1132TA Transmission Leak?



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

This thread fits under the rubric of "what should I look for?"
(Or more accurately, "I have been too lazy to look yet...")

I have a HS1132TA tracked/hydrostatic transmission snow thrower which has fewer than 5 seasons on it.
Because of our current extreme lack of snow I have only used it once this season.
I recently noticed that there was oil on the garage floor under the snow thrower. I noticed the puddle the week before, but was hoping it was just gasoline from tipping the machine back (handles down / auger up to replace a sheer pin) which tipping does usually cause some gasoline to leak out of the fuel tank.

But it is oil, not gasoline. Because it did not evaporate the week between. And it feels like oil.
The oil is very clean. Cleaner than the engine oil on the engine oil dipstick. So I assume that it is hydrostatic transmission oil.

I have transported the machine down to the valley to our permanent residence at the end of each Winter season, for fear that the garage in the mountains may be broken into and the machine might be stolen. (Tools and ww kayaks were stolen two Summer's ago--bastards! I am pro capital punishment for thievery -- think Golgatha -- doesn't mean the thief can't get into Heaven, just that we won't have to deal with him/her anymore on Earth). 

Could something have vibrated loose during transportation. (Like where is the transmission oil fill or drain plug located anyway?) 

O.K., I know I should have inspected the machine myself before posting this. But I just didn't have the time or energy last weekend, but I am hoping you guys and gals can help me be prepared for my inspection this coming weekend.

P.S. Any suggestions for the Honda transmission fluid spec to buy?


----------



## ThumperACC (Mar 3, 2017)

E350 said:


> This thread fits under the rubric of "what should I look for?"
> (Or more accurately, "I have been too lazy to look yet...")
> 
> I have a HS1132TA tracked/hydrostatic transmission snow thrower which has fewer than 5 seasons on it.
> ...


This is just a guess because I own an HSS not an HS. But on mine, the way the transmission breather is situated, it seems like it can be stood on its nose without leaking but would likely leak if tipped toward the handlebars. If your is oriented the same way, maybe you dumped some oil when you changed your shear pin?

ThumperACC


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

If its the HST fluid then it might be from the HST driveshaft oil seals. 

Shown here, I have seen a few of these go bad, actually I have an old HS HST sitting on the bench with bad seals that need to be replaced. 












seal removed


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you can 1st check the reservoir to see if oil is low?

also check those oil seals on the tranny to see if one or both are pushed out? they should be flush with the tranny body. if pushed out they can be pushed back in and hopefully no air got into the system and you can add hydrostatic oil to the reservoir.

then checkoperation.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks Guys! Late last season I did have to remove the drive sprocket on the right side because the previous owner had put a nail in the axle as a shear pin and I did have to pull the sprocket off to knock the sheared off nail out of the hole once the sprocket spun on the axle, so maybe I pulled out a transmission seal on that side when I pulled the sprocket off. Thanks to you guys, I will specifically look at the axle seals and the reservoir fill tube this weekend.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Just a report back. We got at least 4 feet of new light dry powder last weekend. So it was really my first time to use the HS1132TA since I found the oil leak on the floor. I unscrewed (for the first time ever) the lid to the fill cup for the hydrostatic transmission fluid and noted that the fluid was on the bottom (low) line. So filled it up to the top (high) line with oem Honda Hydrostatic transmission fluid and screwed the cup lid back on. And blew the snow accumulating in my driveway (completely) at least six different times (just to try to keep up) over four days, _and _...

When it was all said and done, the transmission fluid did not drop below the high line, and the machine performed flawlessly.*

So I think and hope the problem was as *ThumperACC *speculated: _"[O]n mine, the way the transmission breather is situated, it seems like it can be stood on its nose without leaking but would likely leak if tipped toward the handlebars."_


*Except I likely could learn to love the HSS1332ATD's auger protection system (I replaced 3 auger shear pins) and handles which control power to each track independently are very intriguing...


----------



## Doctor (Mar 22, 2018)

I have a leak in my honda hs1332 snowblower.

the shaft that drives the right track has a seal coming out of the transmission (seems to have slipped out), and it wet of the hst fluid. so how do i fix this.
i have ordered the seal (part number 91272-733-931 OIL SEAL)

will this fix the problem, once i replace the seal and fill with 37 ounces of HST fluid. 

CAN I JUST PUSH THE SEAL BACK INTO ITS POSITION, IT SEEMS TO HAVE SLIPPED OUT ONLY PARTLY, 

AND IF I DECIDE TO REPLACE IT, CAN I TILT THE MACHINE ON ITS SIDE (LEFT SIDE DOWN AFTER DRAINING FUEL) AND REPLACE THE SEAL AND FILL WITH FLUIDS.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Doctor said:


> I have a leak in my honda hs1332 snowblower.
> 
> the shaft that drives the right track has a seal coming out of the transmission (seems to have slipped out), and it wet of the hst fluid. so how do i fix this.
> i have ordered the seal (part number 91272-733-931 OIL SEAL)
> ...


Some owners have just pushed the seal back with success.
A proper repair will be replacing the seal. You’ll have to disassemble the side where the leak is so that you can remove and reinstall the seal, refill and bleed it properly.
I’ve read that one of the causes of leaks is having the fluid reservoir cap too tight as it won’t allow for proper venting when the fluid warms up.


----------



## Doctor (Mar 22, 2018)

I just called the honda motorsport service dept, quoted about 400 dollars. wow.
will have to go and pick up the fluid, (about 4 bottles of 12 oz each) and fill and see what happens.
he said to fill it up and then, turn the blower on, press the left clutch for driving and rock the shifter from neutral-forward-neutral-reverse, until the fluid engages the tracks etc. 
hope this can work.


----------

